# quick box code help



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I've not had problem in the past deciphering box codes, but this one is bugging the hell out of me.

TAECCLL

It is from an extremely reputable vendor, so either I'm not finding the answer or one of the letters is a typo.

I got that TAE means from Güira I.

But the CCLL don't seem to make sense. I know C coressponds to 9 in the 1999 box codes, but L doesn't have a number. Any help is appreciated guys.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. Maduro posted a great website for this kind of stuff:

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/8-packaging.htm#Habanos_Packing_Codes

I can't find CCLL. However, it almost seems like it's a cross between the two codes used for Nov 99: CCNN and LLOO

More knowledgeable guys than me are sure to chime in.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Fistville said:


> I've not had problem in the past deciphering box codes, but this one is bugging the hell out of me.
> 
> TAECCLL
> 
> ...


If it's after 5/99 it might be 11/99 but technically 11/99 should be LL00. The 99 date codes were all over the map.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Damn they are 99s. I really wanted to get these boli lonsdales.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Fistville said:


> Damn they are 99s. I really wanted to get these boli lonsdales.


What's stopping you?


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm still new on the aged market, and forking up cash for a 99 box where its the iffy quality year makes me shy away.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fistville said:


> I'm still new on the aged market, and forking up cash for a 99 box where its the iffy quality year makes me shy away.


I've had good luck with '00 Party Lonsdales.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

any luck with boli lonsdales?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Fistville said:


> any luck with boli lonsdales?


Haven't had Boli Lonsdales from '99, but have had good luck with Boli Corona Gigantes from '99.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

IMHO, factory codes don't really matter all that much. The cigars are from 1999. If it were me, that would be all of the info I'd want to know. The specific month/factory...maybe it is just me but that all doesn't really matter too much. FWIW, I have encountered a few tight/plugged bolivar lonsdales from the 1999-early 2000 timeframe.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Fistville said:


> I'm still new on the aged market, and forking up cash for a 99 box where its the iffy quality year makes me shy away.


I think the general consensus is with 7 to 10 years on these cigars now,folks are having good luck with the 99/00/01 codes.At least I am


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I think the general consensus is with 7 to 10 years on these cigars now,folks are having good luck with the 99/00/01 codes.At least I am


Me too! :ss


----------

